# Pequeños pueblos del Perù.



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

*UN GRAN PUEBLO:*



Libidito said:


> *SANTIAGO DE CHUCO
> 
> Tierra del poeta universal Cesár Vallejo, es una ciudad ubicada en el ande liberteño en la provincia del mismo nombre, su fiesta patronal está dedicada al Apostol Santiago El Mayor los meses de Julio y Agosto, tiene reservas naturales como la de Calipuy y lugares misticos como El infiernillo​*


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

muy bonito el pueblo, buenas fotos


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Lindo el pueblo! sobretodo esas zonas del centro con las casonas antiguas.


----------



## kanepla (Aug 17, 2012)

la primera foto la debiste tomer tu no plagiarla al igual que la foto 2 yo mismo la tome y esta en panoramio.com. que pena que no sea mas creativo..


----------

